# Imaginaerum



## Datura (Nov 28, 2011)

..._leaked_.

And it's really good. I'm not a huge Nightwish fan anymore, but any doubts I had have been completely erased. This is definite last-minute album of the year material.

If you need help, ah, _locating_ the leak... feel free to shoot a message my way.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 29, 2011)

Sure, I'd like a listen.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 29, 2011)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Sure, I'd like a listen.


----------



## ... (Nov 29, 2011)

Effercon said:


> Vehement Mustelid said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, I'd like a listen.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 2, 2011)

Imagi-meh-rum.


----------



## Datura (Dec 3, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> Imagi-meh-rum.


Heh, yeah. Now that the initial excitement has largely worn off, I'm feeling a bit more underwhelmed. "Storytime," "Scaretale," "Ghost River," "Last Ride of the Day," and "Slow, Love, Slow" are all excellent, but I don't really like much else.

And I _hate_ "Song of Myself."


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 4, 2011)

I like Rest Calm, so you can switch it out for Storytime. The intro and the outro are pointless. Arabesque is nice, but save it for the film. Song of Myself is indeed horrible. It's not a bad album, but it's a bit safe (apart from Slow Love Slow) and I dislike how pretentious a lot of it is.


----------

